# Kernel

## Fexion

kzit weer vast   :Evil or Very Mad: 

als ik emerge genkernel gebruik en daarna genkernel all

krijg ik dit :

http://members.lycos.nl/fexiontest/phpBB2/kernel1.JPG

als ik dan Manual Configuration probeer

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

krijg ik :

http://members.lycos.nl/fexiontest/phpBB2/kernel2.JPG

dus kom niet echt verder dus

iemand die kan helpen ?

----------

## BlackEdder

Je hebt de link /usr/src/linux niet aangemaakt.. het wordt allemaal stap voor stap uitgelegd in het handboek

(ln -s /usr/src/linux-<emerged kernel> /usr/src/linux)

----------

## Fexion

oei heb ik iets overgeslagen ?

volgens mij niet want ik probeer het nu al voor de 3e keer 

marja kzal zo eens ff kijken

----------

## Fexion

kon de stap waar de code 

ln -s /usr/src/linux-<emerged kernel> /usr/src/linux

staat niet vinden 

kheb hem maar gewoon in gevoerd zoals u heeft gezegt maar heeft weinig nut.

http://members.lycos.nl/fexiontest/phpBB2/kernel3.JPG

----------

## abcdefg

Hier staat het kernel gedeelte bescheven en in "code listing 4" staat hoe je die link aanmaakt:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## Fexion

ja dat boekje volg ik ook ik volg precies die stappen maar lukt niet 

eerste stap die ik doe is tijdzone instellen 

dan #emerge gentoo-sources

dan #ls -l /usr/src/linux (is goed)

dan kom ik bij Default: Manual Configuration

1e stap is # cd /usr/src/linux

en die geeft dan die fout aan dat de dir niet bestaat

(er zit geen stap tussen van die dir maken :S)

----------

## abcdefg

Vreemd, bij jouw is /usr/src/linux een bestand of een link naar een bestand terwijl het een link naar een map moet zijn. probeer is

```
cd /usr/src

ls
```

nu zie je als het goed is een map staan en je linux bestand, omdat dit bestand waarschijnlijk fout si gooi je hem weg:

```
rm linux
```

nu zie je als het goed is 1 map staan met de kernel die je net geemerged heb dan maak je de link als volgd aan:

```

ln -s <die_kernel> linux
```

en nu kun je als het goed is die link ingaan

```
cd linux
```

Even voor de duidelijkheid, heb je je installatie tussendoor afgebroken? zoja heb je daarna het mount/choot gedeelte wel overnieuw gedaan?

edit: type foutje

----------

## Fexion

ik heb de instaltie een keer gestopt ff ja 

maar kgebruik een virtual pctje dus sla ik hem gewoon en gaat precies bij hetzlefde verder als ik heb hem afgesloten 

marja kraak steeds verder verdwaald in die kernels enzo 

kheb geprobeert wat jij zei maat is niks verandert 

kan het probleem zijn bij dtage 1 en 2 ofzow?

----------

## BlackEdder

Heb je wel een kernel geemerged?

wat geeft ls -al /usr/src

----------

## abcdefg

 *Fexion wrote:*   

> maar kgebruik een virtual pctje dus sla ik hem gewoon en gaat precies bij hetzlefde verder als ik heb hem afgesloten 

 

Uit nieuwsgierigheid.. wat is een virtual pctje?

edit, en wat ik wou zeggen...  :Smile:  het probleem heeft  niks te maken met welke stage je gebruikt, ik ben nu idd wel beniewt wat de uitvoer van ls -al /usr/src is want volgens mij is nu de enige mogelijkheid dat jouwn kernel in /usr/src een bestand is en geen map...

----------

## Fexion

virtual pc is een microsoft progje

kun je besturings syteemen binnen je gewoone 

besturingssyteem instaleren en laten runnen enzo 

en dit geval best handig om gentoo proberen te instaleren

----------

## Fexion

ik denk dat ik een probleempje heb gevonden wat het miscien veroorzaakt   :Embarassed: 

op het begin na het invoren van emerge gentoo-sources

http://members.lycos.nl/fexiontest/phpBB2/shit.JPG

z'n bietj ergens op het laatst 

http://members.lycos.nl/fexiontest/phpBB2/shit1.JPG

wat nu  :Embarassed: 

----------

## abcdefg

Hij gaat mis tijdens het uitpakken van het bestand, ik weet niet wat die error betekend maar zou het kunnen zijn dat je hardeschijf vol zit, wil je de uitvoer van 

```
df -h
```

 posten?

----------

## coax

Virtual Pc gebruiken is vragen om problemen. (dit terzijde)

En ja, post df -h is.

Misschien hebt ge ni meer genoeg ruimte, misschien staat /var op een andere partitie waarop ge niet kunt schrijven ...

ps: Misschien kunt ge uw handen leggen op illegale versie van VMWare (veel beter dan Virtual Pc)

----------

## Fexion

vm ware heb ik hier ook nog ergens liggen kzal eens kijken

en nkweet dat het niet de beste manier is maar als ik nu bezig was om linux op een gewoon systeem te plaatsen zitten ik voor een paar weken zonder computer zit ik niet echt op te wachten 

probeer het eerst ff met een virtual

----------

## Fexion

sow resultaat df -h:

http://67.15.12.84/jeetee/df-h.jpg

----------

## abcdefg

Je hardeschijf is dus neit vol, ik heb verder geen idee hoe die error komt.

Op dat plaatje is te zien dat je eerst exit typed (en dus je chroot verlaat) en dan pas df, waarom doe je dit, heb je dit vaker gedaan tijdens de installatie?

----------

## shinadul

Signal numbers:

```

[bron: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/programming/linux_pgsignals.html]

     SIGHUP           1       Exit       Hangup (see termio(7I))

     SIGINT           2       Exit       Interrupt (see termio(7I))

     SIGQUIT          3       Core       Quit (see termio(7I)) 

     SIGILL           4       Core       Illegal Instruction

     SIGTRAP          5       Core       Trace or Breakpoint Trap

     SIGABRT          6       Core       Abort

     SIGEMT           7       Core       Emulation Trap

     SIGFPE           8       Core       Arithmetic Exception

     SIGKILL          9       Exit       Killed

     SIGBUS           10      Core       Bus Error

     SIGSEGV          11      Core       Segmentation Fault

     SIGSYS           12      Core       Bad System Call

     SIGPIPE          13      Exit       Broken Pipe

     SIGALRM          14      Exit       Alarm Clock

     SIGTERM          15      Exit       Terminated

     SIGUSR1          16      Exit       User Signal 1

     SIGUSR2          17      Exit       User Signal 2

     SIGCHLD          18      Ignore     Child Status Changed

     SIGPWR           19      Ignore     Power Fail or Restart

     SIGWINCH         20      Ignore     Window Size Change

```

Let goed op "caught signal 3 error": Je hebt dus tijdens emerge kernel CTRL-C of CTRL-D getyped!!!!!

----------

## Fexion

 *abcdefg wrote:*   

> Je hardeschijf is dus neit vol, ik heb verder geen idee hoe die error komt.
> 
> Op dat plaatje is te zien dat je eerst exit typed (en dus je chroot verlaat) en dan pas df, waarom doe je dit, heb je dit vaker gedaan tijdens de installatie?

 

nee niet echt maar kwas ff aan het proberen of het van de cd mischien lukte ofzow

----------

## frenkel

Op de eerste paar screenshots die je poste, kun je duidelijk zien, dat je je niet in /usr/src/linux bevondt, maar in /usr/src. Dit is waarschijnlijk de oorzaak waarom genkernel failed, je moet je wel in /usr/src/linux bevinden.

Succes,

Frank

----------

## Rainmaker

nee hoor genkernel zou de link moeten pakken en niet de huidige directory.

kun je wel handmatig een kernel compileren?

Gewoon proberen, niet mee booten als je niet weet wat je doet, maar als dat wel gewoon werkt, ligt het aan genkerenel -> bugs.gentoo.org

anders ligt het aan je kernel. Andere kernel proberen...

----------

